# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  مها .. كل عام وانتِ بخير ..

## غسان

مها  .. اميرة قوس النصر .. 

كل عام وانتي ب1000 خير ... 

عقبال ال 100 سنه ... 

راجعلك بالورد والكيك والهديه ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

قرر اليوم .. ان يحمل احدى الصور التاريخيه .. فقبل لحظات سنوية امطرت الدنيا زهوراً .. واشتعل الهواء نوراً  
و عبِق التراب .. و تأرجحت النجوم .. و من بين الغيوم .. تثائب الفجر .. فكتبت عصافير الفضاء " مها "  
كثيرون كثيرون .. والاغلب متشابهون .. ولكن القمة واحدة دوما .. و كذلك سر لا تصله الظنون  
الكلامٌ سهل جداً .. و التقول اسهل .. ولكن صفاء القلوب .. لا يصله الا من كان بالروعه أهل  
كل عام وانتِ بالف خير يا مها  
وان شاء الله ينعاد عليكِ بالخير و الصحة و النجاح و التوفيق و السعادة و الهناء و الامل  
وكلمه وحده بتختصر كل الخير : الله يعطيكِ و يوفقك على قد نيتك

----------


## غسان

_سبقتك بدقيقه يا محمد .._

----------


## غسان



----------


## معاذ القرعان

كل عام وانتي بالف خير يا مها  :Smile: 
 وان شاء الله ينعاد عليكي وانتي محققة كل احلامك  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

وهاي عشان توزعيها علينا 






كل  عام وانتي بمليون وسبعة الالف وخمسمئة وثلاث وسبعين بخير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _سبقتك بدقيقه يا محمد .._


طيب اسكت قلبي عليك قد الدنيا  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانتي الخير , وينعاد عليكي بالصحه والعافيه ولا يحرمك هالمنتدى 




بتمنا الك احلا ايام لسنة جديده وكل ايامك ورد 




الكلام بعجز عن التعبير خلي البالونات تعبر




لسه مقصرين معك

----------


## زهره التوليب

عقبال ال 100
ان شاء الله يكون يوم حلووووو 


**


*

*




**

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 
_

طيب اسكت قلبي عليك قد الدنيا_ 



_  نصيب .. كل شي بالدنيا نصيب يا ابوحميد ..._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 




 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


حلوه كتير  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يوم ميلاد سعيد ... وينعاد عليكي وانتي محققة كل شي ببالك :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانتي بخير مها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## عُبادة

الف الف مبروك وان شاء  الله العمر كله صحة وسعادة

دورت على ورد ما لقيت الشباب خلصوهن :Eh S(2): 

فجبت 


وكمان طلعوا ارخص وممكن تعمليلنا منهم تبولة :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اهم الاحداث بتاريخ اليوم 
330 - افتتحت القسطنطينية عاصمة للإمبراطورية الرومانية وسميت روما الجديدة. 1904 - الأتراك يقتلون 900 أرمني في صدامات عرقية. 1874 - فتح خط للقطار بين كوبهوأوساكا بمسافة 32.7 كيلو متر. 1949 - إسرائيل تنظم لأعضاء الأمم المتحدة. 1949 - تغير اسم _سيام_ لتصبح تايلاند. 1953 - رئيس وزراء بريطانياونستون تشرشل يوجه إنتقاد حاد *لنظرية الدومينو* التي كانت إدارة الرئيس الأمريكيدوايت أيزنهاور تروج لها لتبرير التدخل العسكري الأمريكي في دول العالم. 1955 - غرق سفينة أوكورينراكو والتي أدت لوفاة 168 شخص. 1960 - 4 من عملاء الموساد يختطفون النازيادولف ايخمان من العاصمة الأرجنتينيةبوينوس آيريس. 1989 - الرئيس الأمريكيجورج بوش يعلن عن إعتزام الولايات المتحدة غزو بنما واعتقال رئيسها الجنرال مانويل نورييغا بتهمة تورطه في عمليات تهريب المخدرات من كولومبيا إلى الأراضي الأمريكية. دول العالم تعلن من كينيا عن فرض حضر دولي على تجارة العاج وذلك لحماية الأفيال من الإباده الجماعية على أيدي عصابات تجارة العاج التي تقتل آلاف الأفيال سنوياً. 1998 - الهند تقوم بتفجير نووي تحت الأرض ضاربة عرض الحائط جميع الإحتجاجات الدولية. 2002 - بدأ أول بث إذاعيللحركة الإسلامية للاصلاح بقيادة الدكتور سعد الفقيه. 2003 - بدأ أول بث تلفزيوني _لقناة الإصلاح_ التابعة للحركة الإسلامية للإصلاح. 2004 - موقع انترنت قريب من القاعدة يعرض شريط فيديو يظهر ملثمين يذبحون مواطن أمريكي يدعى نيك بيرغ إنتقاما لانتهاكات الجيش الأمريكي للمعتقلين العراقيين في سجن أبو غريب. المواليد 
1906 - سلفادور دالي،رسامونحاتإسباني.

----------


## عُبادة

> اهم الاحداث بتاريخ اليوم 
> 330 - افتتحت القسطنطينية عاصمة للإمبراطورية الرومانية وسميت روما الجديدة. 1904 - الأتراك يقتلون 900 أرمني في صدامات عرقية. 1874 - فتح خط للقطار بين كوبهوأوساكا بمسافة 32.7 كيلو متر. 1949 - إسرائيل تنظم لأعضاء الأمم المتحدة. 1949 - تغير اسم _سيام_ لتصبح تايلاند. 1953 - رئيس وزراء بريطانياونستون تشرشل يوجه إنتقاد حاد *لنظرية الدومينو* التي كانت إدارة الرئيس الأمريكيدوايت أيزنهاور تروج لها لتبرير التدخل العسكري الأمريكي في دول العالم. 1955 - غرق سفينة أوكورينراكو والتي أدت لوفاة 168 شخص. 1960 - 4 من عملاء الموساد يختطفون النازيادولف ايخمان من العاصمة الأرجنتينيةبوينوس آيريس. 1989 - الرئيس الأمريكيجورج بوش يعلن عن إعتزام الولايات المتحدة غزو بنما واعتقال رئيسها الجنرال مانويل نورييغا بتهمة تورطه في عمليات تهريب المخدرات من كولومبيا إلى الأراضي الأمريكية. دول العالم تعلن من كينيا عن فرض حضر دولي على تجارة العاج وذلك لحماية الأفيال من الإباده الجماعية على أيدي عصابات تجارة العاج التي تقتل آلاف الأفيال سنوياً. 1998 - الهند تقوم بتفجير نووي تحت الأرض ضاربة عرض الحائط جميع الإحتجاجات الدولية. 2002 - بدأ أول بث إذاعيللحركة الإسلامية للاصلاح بقيادة الدكتور سعد الفقيه. 2003 - بدأ أول بث تلفزيوني _لقناة الإصلاح_ التابعة للحركة الإسلامية للإصلاح. 2004 - موقع انترنت قريب من القاعدة يعرض شريط فيديو يظهر ملثمين يذبحون مواطن أمريكي يدعى نيك بيرغ إنتقاما لانتهاكات الجيش الأمريكي للمعتقلين العراقيين في سجن أبو غريب. المواليد 
> 1906 - سلفادور دالي،رسامونحاتإسباني.


ولا خبر مليح :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

في مثل هذا اليوم ، تكون مها قد امضت من العطاء : 

21 ربيعاً 

252 شهر 

7560 يوم 

181440 ساعه 

10886400 دقيقه 

653184000 ثانيه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الصفات العامة لبرج الثور

إن أسهل طريقة نتعرف بها إلى أحد مواليد برج الثور الإصغاء إلى حديثه . فإذا بدا مقتضباً مقتصراً على كلمتين نعم ولا , ورافق ذلك في الوقت نفسه هدوء في الملامح وبأس في المظهر العام أمكننا التأكيد أنه ينتمي حقاً إلى ذلك البرج العظيم . إنه رمز الصمود بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى . يقف في وجه الصدمات والعقبات كالجبل الأشم , منتصب القامة مكتوف الذراعين مطبق الشفتين لا يحرك ساكناً ولا يتزحزح قيد شعرة عن الطريق الذي اختاره لنفسه . قلما يرد على الهجمات بمثـلها . أقصى مناه أن يُترك لشأنه . صبور كثير الاحــتمال , يتظاهر بالبرود التام وقتا طويلا ثم ينفجر لأتــفه الأسباب , حاله حال القشة في كوب ملآن . من الخير عندئذٍ لمسبب العاصفة أن يختـفي من دربه لأن مولود برج الثور يهيج بين الحين والآخر هيجاناً مريعاً يجعله يندفع كالمجنون حاملا ً الخراب والدمار لكل من يعترض سـبـيله . 
ينجذب هذا الإنسان بقوة نحو أفراد الجنس الآخر لكنه يفضل بطبعه الأسلوب السلبي بدلا من ملاحقة أهدافه بصورة إيجابية . هذه الظاهرة تجعله يلازم بيته في معظم الأوقات مكتفيا من حياته الاجتماعية بدور المضيف أو صاحب الدعوة لا الزائر . 
من العادات التي يأبى ممارستها – ولا يجيد استعمالها حتى لو أراد – إظهار القلق والعصبية وقضم الأظافر وما شابه ذلك . إذا واجهته مشكلة أخذ يشحذ فكره لإيجاد الحل الملائم دون أن يظهر عليه ما يشير إلى تنازع الأفكار أو المشاعر . ومع أن دماغه يعمل بســرعة في الأزمات إلا أنه يُفضل التروي في اتخاذ المواقف النهائية . 
تُشير الدلائل جميعا إلى أن هذا الإنسان خُلق للحياة العائلية والاستقرار . من أهدافه الرئيسية امتلاك بيت يضمن له الراحة والرفاهية . لا يطيق التغيير , ويتمسك بالعادات والتقاليد , ويلازم الأرض والطبيعة والهواء الطلق . إذا اضطرته ظروفه إلى العيش وسط المدينة عمل المستحيل لإحاطة نفسه بالنبات والزهر وكل ما يوحي بحياة الريف . وإن بدا على غير ما ذكرنا كان السبب تأثيرات فلكية معينة حوّلت طريقه وأكسبت شخصيته جوانب إضافية . 
يتمتع مواليد برج الثور بعافية شديدة تصمد أمام المرض , لكنهم إذا اعتلوا تماثلوا للشفاء ببطء , وسبب ذلك بُعدهم عن التفاؤل والحيوية ورفضهم الامتثال لأوامر الأطباء . يظلون أكثر عافية من غيرهم شرط أن يقوا السمنة المفرطة والجراثيم والأوبئة . 
عناد برج الثور معروف وإن كان أصحابه يرفضون تسميته عنادا . إنه في اعتقادهم صبر واحتمال وحكمة ومنطق . لهذا السبب يصعب عليهم تقبل النقد أو اللوم . إذا طــُـلب منهم تبرير مواقفهم فشلوا في إعطاء أسباب وجيهة . إنهم هكذا والسلام ! 
يصعب تخيّل هذا النوع من الرجال ودودا محبا لعائلته . ولكنهم هكذا وأكثر . إنهم يستحقون أرفع الأوسمة تقديرا لشجاعتهم واحتمالهم المصاعب في سبيل من يحبون . هم أوفياء لأصدقائهم أيضا , يندفعون في سبيلهم بجميع الوسائل والطرق ولا يرفضون لهم أي طلب ما عدا التخلي عن عنادهم . 
روح الفكاهة عندهم مبعث حيرة الآخرين . إذا ألقيت أمامهم نكتة بارعة تدل على العمق وسرعة الخاطر ردوا عليها بالصمت المطبق . أما إذا تزحلق أحد أمامهم ووقع أرضا قهقهوا فرحين كالأطفال . مرحهم واقعي خشن بعض الشيء لكنه خال من كل أثر للؤم والشماتة . 
من الناحية الاقتصادية يبدو إنسان برج الثور والمال كتوأمين سياميين يستحيل فصلهما . ولا يعني ذلك أن جميع مواليد هذا البرج هم من أصحاب الأملاك الشاسعة والثروات الطائلة . لكن قلما يوجد بينهم فقير معوز . يبني هذا الإنسان عموما حياته الاقتصادية بحذر وبطء معتمدا قبل كل شيء على الأساس المتين والحسابات الدقيقة . ومتى تسنى له جمع ما يلزم من مال وممتلكات أعطى نفسه إجازة طويلة تاركا للآخرين هموم السعي والركض . إن المال في اعتقاده مواز للسلطة والجاه , ويستحق أن يُحافظ عليه , لكن البخل ليس من شيمه . 
كل ما هو ضخم يثير مولود هذا البرج , فمثلا كلما زادت الأبنية ارتـفاعا ازداد إعجابه بها وإذا دخل حديقة حيوانات وقف مشدودا أمام الفيلة غير مبال بالقردة ذات الذكاء الواضح والحركة المســتمرة . والطريف أنه يخشى الأحجام الصغيرة لا الكبيرة من هذه الحيوانات فيطلق ساقيه للريح أمام فأر حقير بعد وقفة لا مبالاة أمام نمر هائج مثلا . 
معظم مواليد برج الثور يتمتعون بأصوات جميلة تجعل من بعضهم مطربين محترفين , كما أن أكثرهم يتذوق الموسيقى والرسم والنحت ولا يُستبعد أن يكون بينهم هواة عديدون في مختلف المجالات الفنية . 
وبكلمة مختصرة : إنه كبير . . . كبير في كل شيء , في عقله وقلبه ومشاعره . وهناك كلمة أخرى تـُعبّر عنه وهي العناد التام .

المرأة الثور :
إذا كانت هناك كلمة تعبر عن طبيعة امرأة برج الثور فهي الكفاءة لأن قدرتها العجيبة تبدو وكأنها تطال النجوم . عندها من الصبر والاحتمال ما يُـثير العجب , ومن الهدوء والبرود ما يفتقر إليه الكثيرون من الرجال . إذا اضطرت إلى تحمّل المسؤوليات قامت بواجبها على أتم وجه . ومع ذلك قلما تتمنى الاستئثار بالمسؤوليات والانفراد بالرأي لأن عندها من الأنوثة الشيء الكثير . وهذا يجعلها تحنّ إلى رجل قوي يُدير عنها دفة القيادة ويدعها تتفرغ لوظيفتها الطبيعية . 
مستـقيمة صادقة قلما تفقد السيطرة على نفسها وإن كانت تخفي تحت الهدوء نفسا شهوانية تحتاج إلى المراقبة والتوجيه . 

من ميزاتها سهولة التكيـّف مع الناس شرط أن يكونوا بسطاء وصادقين مع أنفسهم وبعيدين عن الادعاء . إذا اصطفت البعض شاركته أفراحه وأتراحه , وإن كرهت البعض الآخر أظهرت نحوه عدم المبالاة وابتعدت عن طريقه بصمت . أي بكلام آخر لا مكان في نفسها للحقد أو الكراهية أو الحسد . 

غيرتها لا تـُثار بسهولة , فهي تختلف في هذا المضمار عن الكثيرات من بنات جنسها . من الجائز أن تغض الطرف إذا مازح حبيبها غيرها من النساء أو أطرى جمالهن أو قبلهن ببراءة , لكن الويل له إذا تخطى الحدود , فقد تسقط الأقنعة في تلك اللحظة ويتحوّل الملاك العذب على زوبعة ناطقة . 

امرأة برج الثور ذكية فطنة , تستطيع المشاركة في الأحاديث الجدية والمناقشات العلمية والسياسية , لكنها قلما تطمح إلى خوض هذا الميدان . إن أهدافها الرئيسية أبسط من ذلك وأقرب إلى المنطق الواقع . لا تهمها الشهادات العالية بقدر ما تهمها المعرفة وسعة الاطلاع . ولهذا السبب نجدها واقفة على المبادئ الأساسية لكل مادة وموضوع تاركة لغيرها أمر التعقيدات والاجتهادات الفكرية . إنها مثال المرأة العملية التي تحمل رأسها بين كتــفيها وتقف على الأرض الصلبة إذا جاز لنا التعبير . أي أنها لا تستسلم للأحلام والأوهام . فحواسها هي التي تعمل , ومن خلال حواسها تـقبل الأشياء وتـقتـنع بها . وإذاً فمن الطبيعي أن تكره الأزهار الاصطناعية لافتقارها إلى الرائحة الزكية والحيوية . يُقابل ذلك أنها لا تستطيع العيش دون أزهار ونباتات حقيقية . بيتها في جميع الفصول حديقة خضراء ضاحكة . عطرها المفضل رائحة الصابون والعشب والنظافة أينما وُجدت سواء في الشعر أو الجلد أو " الغسيل " . ومع أن للروائح الكريهة تأثير عكسي فيها إلاّ أنها تحب رائحة أسماك الشاطئ وحيوانات الإسطبل وكل ما يُذكرها بالطبيعة والأرض . 

ضعف امرأة برج الثور تجاه بعض الألوان معروف ومألوف . فهي تفقد المقاومة أمام اللون الأزرق ومشتقاته , واللون الوردي بجميع فروعه . أكثر ما يجذبها في الألوان الانسجام والتوافق . لا تغفر للرجل جهله في هذا المضمار . ذوقها في الطعام رفيع يُنم عن حسّ مُرهف .لا تقر مبدأ المعلبات والأطباق السهلة الإعداد . إذا دعت إلى مائدتها قدمت أطيب الأصناف وأكثرها ابتكارا . مهارتها وذوقها يُـثبتان صدق المثل القائل : " معدة الرجل أقصر طريق إلى قلبه " . 

فنانة , تهوى الموسيقى والرسم والغناء , وتزور المعارض والمتاحف باستمرار . تستهويها الأماكن الطبيعية الجميلة , وخصوصا تلك التي تدل على عظمة الخالق كشلال عظيم أو جبل شاهق أو بحيرة شاسعة . تـُجيد لغة الأصابع وتتعرف من خلالها إلى جمال الأشياء . تـُفضل الأقمشة المصقولة والأصواف الناعمة على غيرها . 

دورها كأم عظيم وإن كانت تـُجيد معاملة أطفالها في الصغر أكثر منهم في سن المراهقة . وسبب ذلك – على الأغلب – تمسكها بالنظام وميلها إلى فرض الطاعة وعدم قدرتها على التمييز بين مرحلة عمر وأخرى . ولا يُستبعد أن يُواجهها أولادها بالرفض والتحدي في بعض الأحيان . ومن الأشياء التي لا تقبل التنازل عنها الترتيب والنظافة في كل الأوقات والظروف . 

ثم إنها لا تعرف الميوعة أو الشكوى . إذا اضطربت أوضاع الأسرة الاقتصادية نزلت إلى ميدان العمل بصمت ورحابة صدر . وهي إلى جانب ذلك قوية البنيان صلبة الإرادة دؤوبة على الرغم من بطء الحركة والتفكير . صبرها على الآلام النفسية والجسدية لا يُصدق , وجميع أعمالها وأقوالها تسودها روح عملية ممتازة . 

يجد الرجل في مولودة برج الثور شريكة عمر حقيقية . فهي من النوع الذي يصبر على الشدائد ولا يتخلى قيد شعرة عن التفاؤل والطموح . وهي أيضا من النوع الذي لا يُضنيه عمل النهار أو سهر الليل . يُمكن الاعتماد عليها كما يُعتمد على الساعة الدقيقة أو الآلة الحاسبة التي لا تخطيء . بيتها فسيح كقلبها , فيه مكان للأقارب والأصدقاء والجيران . إنها الكفاءة كما ذكرنا في البداية .

من المشاهير 
*سايموند فرويد** ،* *وليام شيكسبير* *،** باربارا ستريزاند* *،** ليوناردو ديفينشي* *،* *ويلي نيلسون* *،** كاثرين هيببورنج** ،** وليام هيوليت* *،** أدولف هيتلر*

----------


## آلجوري

كل عــــام وأنت من الله أقرب مها ...
سنة خير عليك إن شاء الله ... ودمتي بصحة وسلامة ..  :Smile:

----------


## ريمي

كل عام وانت بخير كل عام وانت بخير كل عام وانتبخير كل عام وانت بخير




كل عام وانت بخير يامها وعقبال ال 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000000000000000
سنة  واحمد كل عام وانت بخير يا احمد وكمان انت عقبال ال 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عاك ومها بخير
وكل ميتة سنه واحمد بخير


حلا وين الحلو

----------


## The Gentle Man

محمد قسايمة طول بالك
شو كل هالاحداث الي صارت بهالتاريخ

كرهتني بهاليوم  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## keana

كل سنه وانتي سالمه يا اموره 
ان شاء الله عقبال 100 سنه اكتر من هيك بنصحكيش

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل عام وانتي بخير يا مها 

عقبال 100 سنه يا رب 

وينعاد علينا وعليكي بالعافيه 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _الف الف مبروك وان شاء  الله العمر كله صحة وسعادة
> 
> دورت على ورد ما لقيت الشباب خلصوهن
> 
> فجبت 
> 
> 
> وكمان طلعوا ارخص وممكن تعمليلنا منهم تبولة_


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مها  .. اميرة قوس النصر .. 
> 
> كل عام وانتي ب1000 خير ... 
> 
> عقبال ال 100 سنه ... 
> 
> راجعلك بالورد والكيك والهديه ..





> 


وانت بخير ويسلموا كثير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> قرر اليوم .. ان يحمل احدى الصور التاريخيه .. فقبل لحظات سنوية امطرت الدنيا زهوراً .. واشتعل الهواء نوراً  
> و عبِق التراب .. و تأرجحت النجوم .. و من بين الغيوم .. تثائب الفجر .. فكتبت عصافير الفضاء " مها "  
> كثيرون كثيرون .. والاغلب متشابهون .. ولكن القمة واحدة دوما .. و كذلك سر لا تصله الظنون  
> الكلامٌ سهل جداً .. و التقول اسهل .. ولكن صفاء القلوب .. لا يصله الا من كان بالروعه أهل  
> كل عام وانتِ بالف خير يا مها  
> 
> ] 
> وان شاء الله ينعاد عليكِ بالخير و الصحة و النجاح و التوفيق و السعادة و الهناء و الامل  
> وكلمه وحده بتختصر كل الخير : الله يعطيكِ و يوفقك على قد نيتك



 :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350: 

وانت بخير والله يا دكتور دائما كلامك حلو

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كل عام وانتي بالف خير يا مها 
>  وان شاء الله ينعاد عليكي وانتي محققة كل احلامك


يا رب يا معاذ وانت بخير يسلموا 



> وهاي عشان توزعيها علينا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل  عام وانتي بمليون وسبعة الالف وخمسمئة وثلاث وسبعين بخير


وانت بخير بس شو الرقم اللي فوق  :Db465236ff: 




> عقبال ال 100
> ان شاء الله يكون يوم حلووووو 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 تسلمي يازهرة وانت بخير  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كل عام وانتي الخير , وينعاد عليكي بالصحه والعافيه ولا يحرمك هالمنتدى 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بتمنا الك احلا ايام لسنة جديده وكل ايامك ورد 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مها كل عام وانتِ بخير ، هاي العاشره  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يوم ميلاد سعيد ... وينعاد عليكي وانتي محققة كل شي ببالك


 وانت بخير يارب 
بس لازم  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  هاي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كل عام وانتي بخير مها


وانت بخير يارب  :Icon31: 




> الف الف مبروك وان شاء  الله العمر كله صحة وسعادة
> 
> دورت على ورد ما لقيت الشباب خلصوهن
> 
> فجبت 
> 
> 
> وكمان طلعوا ارخص وممكن تعمليلنا منهم تبولة


وانت بخير 


يا ناشف  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اهم الاحداث بتاريخ اليوم 
> 330 - افتتحت القسطنطينية عاصمة للإمبراطورية الرومانية وسميت روما الجديدة. 1904 - الأتراك يقتلون 900 أرمني في صدامات عرقية. 1874 - فتح خط للقطار بين كوبهوأوساكا بمسافة 32.7 كيلو متر. 1949 - إسرائيل تنظم لأعضاء الأمم المتحدة. 1949 - تغير اسم _سيام_ لتصبح تايلاند. 1953 - رئيس وزراء بريطانياونستون تشرشل يوجه إنتقاد حاد *لنظرية الدومينو* التي كانت إدارة الرئيس الأمريكيدوايت أيزنهاور تروج لها لتبرير التدخل العسكري الأمريكي في دول العالم. 1955 - غرق سفينة أوكورينراكو والتي أدت لوفاة 168 شخص. 1960 - 4 من عملاء الموساد يختطفون النازيادولف ايخمان من العاصمة الأرجنتينيةبوينوس آيريس. 1989 - الرئيس الأمريكيجورج بوش يعلن عن إعتزام الولايات المتحدة غزو بنما واعتقال رئيسها الجنرال مانويل نورييغا بتهمة تورطه في عمليات تهريب المخدرات من كولومبيا إلى الأراضي الأمريكية. دول العالم تعلن من كينيا عن فرض حضر دولي على تجارة العاج وذلك لحماية الأفيال من الإباده الجماعية على أيدي عصابات تجارة العاج التي تقتل آلاف الأفيال سنوياً. 1998 - الهند تقوم بتفجير نووي تحت الأرض ضاربة عرض الحائط جميع الإحتجاجات الدولية. 2002 - بدأ أول بث إذاعيللحركة الإسلامية للاصلاح بقيادة الدكتور سعد الفقيه. 2003 - بدأ أول بث تلفزيوني _لقناة الإصلاح_ التابعة للحركة الإسلامية للإصلاح. 2004 - موقع انترنت قريب من القاعدة يعرض شريط فيديو يظهر ملثمين يذبحون مواطن أمريكي يدعى نيك بيرغ إنتقاما لانتهاكات الجيش الأمريكي للمعتقلين العراقيين في سجن أبو غريب. المواليد 
> 1906 - سلفادور دالي،رسامونحاتإسباني.





> في مثل هذا اليوم ، تكون مها قد امضت من العطاء : 
> 
> 21 ربيعاً 
> 
> 252 شهر 
> 
> 7560 يوم 
> 
> 181440 ساعه 
> ...





> الصفات العامة لبرج الثور
> 
> إن أسهل طريقة نتعرف بها إلى أحد مواليد برج الثور الإصغاء إلى حديثه . فإذا بدا مقتضباً مقتصراً على كلمتين نعم ولا , ورافق ذلك في الوقت نفسه هدوء في الملامح وبأس في المظهر العام أمكننا التأكيد أنه ينتمي حقاً إلى ذلك البرج العظيم . إنه رمز الصمود بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى . يقف في وجه الصدمات والعقبات كالجبل الأشم , منتصب القامة مكتوف الذراعين مطبق الشفتين لا يحرك ساكناً ولا يتزحزح قيد شعرة عن الطريق الذي اختاره لنفسه . قلما يرد على الهجمات بمثـلها . أقصى مناه أن يُترك لشأنه . صبور كثير الاحــتمال , يتظاهر بالبرود التام وقتا طويلا ثم ينفجر لأتــفه الأسباب , حاله حال القشة في كوب ملآن . من الخير عندئذٍ لمسبب العاصفة أن يختـفي من دربه لأن مولود برج الثور يهيج بين الحين والآخر هيجاناً مريعاً يجعله يندفع كالمجنون حاملا ً الخراب والدمار لكل من يعترض سـبـيله . 
> ينجذب هذا الإنسان بقوة نحو أفراد الجنس الآخر لكنه يفضل بطبعه الأسلوب السلبي بدلا من ملاحقة أهدافه بصورة إيجابية . هذه الظاهرة تجعله يلازم بيته في معظم الأوقات مكتفيا من حياته الاجتماعية بدور المضيف أو صاحب الدعوة لا الزائر . 
> من العادات التي يأبى ممارستها – ولا يجيد استعمالها حتى لو أراد – إظهار القلق والعصبية وقضم الأظافر وما شابه ذلك . إذا واجهته مشكلة أخذ يشحذ فكره لإيجاد الحل الملائم دون أن يظهر عليه ما يشير إلى تنازع الأفكار أو المشاعر . ومع أن دماغه يعمل بســرعة في الأزمات إلا أنه يُفضل التروي في اتخاذ المواقف النهائية . 
> تُشير الدلائل جميعا إلى أن هذا الإنسان خُلق للحياة العائلية والاستقرار . من أهدافه الرئيسية امتلاك بيت يضمن له الراحة والرفاهية . لا يطيق التغيير , ويتمسك بالعادات والتقاليد , ويلازم الأرض والطبيعة والهواء الطلق . إذا اضطرته ظروفه إلى العيش وسط المدينة عمل المستحيل لإحاطة نفسه بالنبات والزهر وكل ما يوحي بحياة الريف . وإن بدا على غير ما ذكرنا كان السبب تأثيرات فلكية معينة حوّلت طريقه وأكسبت شخصيته جوانب إضافية . 
> يتمتع مواليد برج الثور بعافية شديدة تصمد أمام المرض , لكنهم إذا اعتلوا تماثلوا للشفاء ببطء , وسبب ذلك بُعدهم عن التفاؤل والحيوية ورفضهم الامتثال لأوامر الأطباء . يظلون أكثر عافية من غيرهم شرط أن يقوا السمنة المفرطة والجراثيم والأوبئة . 
> عناد برج الثور معروف وإن كان أصحابه يرفضون تسميته عنادا . إنه في اعتقادهم صبر واحتمال وحكمة ومنطق . لهذا السبب يصعب عليهم تقبل النقد أو اللوم . إذا طــُـلب منهم تبرير مواقفهم فشلوا في إعطاء أسباب وجيهة . إنهم هكذا والسلام ! 
> يصعب تخيّل هذا النوع من الرجال ودودا محبا لعائلته . ولكنهم هكذا وأكثر . إنهم يستحقون أرفع الأوسمة تقديرا لشجاعتهم واحتمالهم المصاعب في سبيل من يحبون . هم أوفياء لأصدقائهم أيضا , يندفعون في سبيلهم بجميع الوسائل والطرق ولا يرفضون لهم أي طلب ما عدا التخلي عن عنادهم . 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يسلموا  شو هاد يا عمي نيالي  :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كل عــــام وأنت من الله أقرب مها ...
> سنة خير عليك إن شاء الله ... ودمتي بصحة وسلامة ..





> كل عام وانت بخير كل عام وانت بخير كل عام وانتبخير كل عام وانت بخير
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام وانت بخير يامها وعقبال ال 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000000000000000
> سنة  واحمد كل عام وانت بخير يا احمد وكمان انت عقبال ال 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000000  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000000000000000000000000000000


وانتوا بخير يا رب  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
حلولتي يا حلوة تسلمي يارب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كل سنه وانتي سالمه يا اموره 
> ان شاء الله عقبال 100 سنه اكتر من هيك بنصحكيش


 :Icon31: 
,hkj fodv 




> كل عام وانتي بخير يا مها 
> 
> عقبال 100 سنه يا رب 
> 
> وينعاد علينا وعليكي بالعافيه


 تسلمي يارب  :Icon31: 




> 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> وانت بخير يارب 
> 
> 
> 
> وانت بخير 
> 
> 
> يا ناشف


مصرة اني ناشف :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مصرة اني ناشف


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

الف الف الف الف الف  

الف الف الف 

الف الف 

الف 
مبروووووووووووووووووووك

عيد ميلادك مها

وكل عام وانت بالف الف خير 

 
 


 
 
 


كل عام وانت بخير مها ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الف الف الف الف الف  
> 
> الف الف الف 
> 
> الف الف 
> 
> الف 
> مبروووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> ...


 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 

وانت بخير يارب

----------


## diyaomari

كل عام وانتي بالف خيييييييير يا مها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كل عام وانتي بالف خيييييييير يا مها


وانت بخير

----------


## saousana

كل عام وانتي بخير 
وعقبال ما تحقق كل امانيكي 
وعقبال ما تحقق امتية دعاء  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كل عام وانتي بخير 
> وعقبال ما تحقق كل امانيكي 
> وعقبال ما تحقق امتية دعاء


 :SnipeR (30):  امنية دعاء  :Eh S(2): 
وانت بخير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مها كل عام وانتِ بخير  :SnipeR (62):  بسرعه قبل ما يخلص اليوم

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كل عام وانتِ بخير
يا مها
 :Eh S(21): 
وان شاء الله السنة الجاية 
بتكونيِ محققة احلامك وامالك وامانيكِ

----------


## دموع الورد

اسف على التاخير بس كل عام وانتي بألف خير

----------


## القلم الحزين

كل سنة وانتي سالمة يا عمري (انا بنت ترى)

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل عام وانتي بالف خير والعمر كله يا رب يا مها . 
وهي الحلوان المتواضع .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حلم حياتي

كل عام وانت بالف خير يا احلى مها بالمنتدى 
ان شاء الله عقبال 1000 سنة بالصحة والسعادة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كل عام و انتِ بألف خير ام المه :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

> كل عام وانت بالف خير يا احلى مها بالمنتدى 
> ان شاء الله عقبال 1000 سنة بالصحة والسعادة


اصلا ما في غيرها
يعني احلى وابشع واهبل واذكى واغبى و.................. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

صحيح وين التبولة؟ :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
البقدونس صار بده يخرب :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## عُبادة

> 


بدي صحن تبولة آكله مش اسبح فيه :Eh S(2): 

بس يا الله بنعزم البقية :SnipeR (62):

----------

